# Switch back from vt to sc?



## kverulanthonsen (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello all,

13.0-RELEASE

vt (newcons) is the new default console driver. I have two issues related to it:

* The console beep on my Dell Latitude 7490 is very loud and high-pitched. I would like to adjust it using `kbdcontrol -b xxx.yyy`
* I worry about monitor burn-in and would like a screensaver for the console.

None of these functions are yet supported by vt. 

I have searched the web, and from what I can see there doesn't seem to be a lot of progress being made on the vt project. I also don't see what features I now have that I didn't have with sc, so I'm thinking I should probably switch back. Are there any drawbacks to this, or anything in particular that I should consider?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 17, 2021)

kverulanthonsen said:


> Are there any drawbacks to this, or anything in particular that I should consider?


sc(4) has no UTF8 and no KMS support.


----------

